# In need of a car - Kuwait



## llorenzomacho (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have recently arrived in Kuwait and am looking for a car to either buy or rent.
Please let me know if you are looking to sell or rent yours, or if you know anyone who might be interested.
Thank you very much
Laura Lorenzo


----------

